# Source for platinum or rhodium plated nibs?



## SteveG (Sep 28, 2011)

I make and sell "kit" pens, and usually upgrade the nib to a Heritance or (soon) Bock. On some pens I want to not have any gold showing on the nib. Can anyone suggest sources for nibs that are mono color, plated in platinum or rhodium?


----------



## Haynie (Sep 28, 2011)

Good question.  I too was wondering about this.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2011)

There are nibs that have no gold. But are not rhodium or platinum.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 28, 2011)

I will have the Bock nibs in what is called "Polished" by bock, but not for a while  They will be silver colored but not Rhodium or Platinum. I am fiarly certain that Brian Grey has them at http://meisternibs.com/


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 29, 2011)

Check this out http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_12


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Dayacom*

Dayacom sells #6 nibs of Ruthenium which is another Platinum group rare earth metal a primary use is for wear resistent electrical contacts so it should have good qualities for a writing tip. They show no gold.

EDIT: MOQ is probably about 500 or so. They say they are German made but don't mention the name of the maker.


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Oct 1, 2011)

Brian at Meister Nibs has a rhodium plated one that he sells for a decent price. 
http://meisternibs.com/


----------



## SteveG (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the inputs, guys. Looking forward to your expansion of selection Roy. I realize the step-by-step approach with the high MOQ and investment involved. I will go to Meister Nibs for now. The help and sharing of info on this forum is so appreciated. Thanks to everyone, and especially to Jeff for building this house and keeping the lights on!
Steve Guzy


----------

